# Mr. Moonlight



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not an expert at clay (I'm sure you can tell)but I've always wanted a Crescent Moon for my Hunted Dollhouse.
The prices are $$$$$ & I prefer to make things myself. So I made one last night. He still needs painted & I want
to have a witch sitting on him


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That's cool Kdestra. You did an excellent job; it turned out great! 

Please post a pic with the witch when he is painted. Looking forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## CrazyBatLady (Jul 14, 2018)

I love it! I look forward to seeing it with the witch as well


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I like it as well. I think it will look amazing when painted and with the witch.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

X-Pired said:


> That's cool Kdestra. You did an excellent job; it turned out great!
> 
> Please post a pic with the witch when he is painted. Looking forward to seeing the finished project!


thank you. I sanded him down some more & put the first coats of paint


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I like it as well. I think it will look amazing when painted and with the witch.


Thank you. I've never tried to make a moon before. I'm happy the way it turned out


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great so far! Looking forward to seeing it painted!


----------

